# Liste d'utilisateurs utiles ?

## y351

Bonjour,

J'ai un ensemble d'utilisateurs dont je me pose la nécessité : adm, lp, news, uucp.

```
for i in adm lp news uucp ; find / -user $i -exec ls -l {} \; ; done
```

ne me renvoit rien.

```
pwck
```

Me dit que ces comptes n'ont pas de repertoires utilisateurs créés dont :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /var/adm
> 
> /var/spool/lpd
> ...

 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

## guitou

Bjr.

Ce sont des comptes utilisateurs et/ou groupes utilises par le systeme pour gerer certaines operations specifiques. Les supprimer risque plus de poser des problemes qu'autre-chose.

++

Gi)

----------

